# Born2run 3/15/15



## paulx981

https://vimeo.com/122660751


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

Well thats just Bad Ass dude !

Congrats to the start of a great season no dought :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim_G

Wow, Congrats!


----------



## Kenton

Was that Beaver holding the tag stick?


----------



## Pirogue

WOW where are ya'll fishing? Around here?


----------



## paulx981

Thats the beaver and yeah were at a new drill ship by our rigs


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Very nice thanks for sharing!


----------



## seanclearly

Bastards leaving the dock without me knowing I was at a boat show. Ha Congrats!


----------



## Inn Deep

Bad Ass !


----------



## bigtallluke

Awesome way to start the season indeed. Nice work out there! Great video, I thoroughly enjoyed watching


----------



## jcasey

Awesome ! Pretty much something I've never experienced.


----------



## bcahn

That's freakin cool!


----------



## fishsticker

Nice start to 2015. Pretty weather and decent water will have everyone headed south. Congrats.


----------



## MSViking

Great job guys! Looks like a great trip all around!


----------



## rustybucket

Awesome video!! Great trip!! Thanks for Sharing!!

Were those blackfin in the tubes? Love the tube setup you have there btw, that is killer!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Sweeeeet!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps

Dang, sweet video!


----------



## Scruggspc

Nice


----------



## panhandleslim

Way to catch em up Myles, and crew.

Who is the wireman?


----------



## Xiphius

New Hat looks pretty nimbleon the back down! Nice work..hope to see you at the scales some this season.


----------



## WhyMe

nice....Location?
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## 706Z

Dang Myles! Killin it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobe killer

awesome, man, just awesome.


----------



## MrGravy79

very nice..


----------



## Frenchy

Good work!!! thank you for the post...


----------



## FreeDiver

Saw you guys out at the Powell. I run the crew boat "Fast Team"

Good work, holler at me on 16 if you see me out there. Just ask for Lyter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

FreeDiver said:


> Saw you guys out at the Powell. I run the crew boat "Fast Team"
> 
> Good work, holler at me on 16 if you see me out there. Just ask for Lyter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Pictures, Lyter!!!


----------



## sailor

Nice and congrats Lisa! The new boat looks GREAT!


----------



## paulx981

Thanks for the photos Ill holler at you next time!


----------



## KBGAub

*Great early start!*

Well done


----------

